# One More Day



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Tomorrow is my last day of full time work.
Down to apart time program from here on out, primarily just to help pay for some health insurance.

And archery deer season opens Saturday !


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Congrats! And good luck during deer season.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Big time congrats


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

you will love it!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Happy Happy Day!!!!!!!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Congratulations. Hope your part time is better than my part time contract requirement was when my employer bought out my contract and gave me full company retirement.

Because I was a often listed contract write in requirement I was required to be available for part time consultation for 8 years after my retirement just as any as needed equipment on the contracts I was listed by name in that were still in production or maintenance coverage phase.

I was sure giddy when I realized that the last of the contracts I was part of expired six years after I retired and knew that any consultation calls for the next two years would be near to none.

Enjoy the bow hunting and don't let the part time work interfere with it.


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

I've been retired for just a month - and love it! I get up in the morning, still early, but think "what day is it?" And then realize it doesn't matter! I can do whatever project the weather and how I feel leads me to.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

All the best on the next string on the Great Trail. Enjoy the hunt...

Bret


----------

